# ga16de/e16i wiring



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

getting way tired of looking for those, ive asked in mailing list,boards, looked trou web site ect ect... does anyone have the wiring diagram (engine) for the Ga16de ???? would be good to get the one of the E16i too in the same time !! 

Thanks, if this dont come throu, ill ask my dealer for a copy of both...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

like this?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i don't have any diagrams for the GA16 but i have the 1988 sentra f.s.m. so if you need any more info out of there just ask


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I have the chiltons manual, and it has some pics of the wiring to the ecu, and the engine electrical schematics. If you want then post back here.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

minute rice you got the ecu pinout for the 87-88 Tbi ??... maybe i could mix match the wiring ...?? ill look closer to the pic you scanned thks alot !! 

Unish25 : if you got the ga16de 91-94 even the 95 up could be usefull ecu pinout and wiring to engine would be really wath ive been looking into !!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

ok, i'll upload the diagrams soon


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thks !!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *minute rice you got the ecu pinout for the 87-88 Tbi ??... maybe i could mix match the wiring ...?? ill look closer to the pic you scanned thks alot !!
> 
> Unish25 : if you got the ga16de 91-94 even the 95 up could be usefull ecu pinout and wiring to engine would be really wath ive been looking into !! *


It does have the ecu wiring, I'll scan it later today and post it. 
The only thing is that not all the pinouts of the ecu is there! STUPID CHILTONS~


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

hi marty,
think i got them both from the original nissan repair manual. just 2 diagrams, no explosion-drawings. but they're in german! if this is of any use to you give me your email and i'll scan them and send'em over to you.
they just differ from the e16i to all the rest of these engines, may that be? do you need it for the b12 or the n13?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

tom i might get into trouble because i dont know crap about german !! lol but still if you got some time to spare i could take a look, it is for a B12 in need of b13-14 wiring to run the efi/turbo setup for my E15t ...id really like to convert plug to the ecu and add the missing wiring instead of changing over the harness... that sounds more simple to me than trying to separate all the wires from the loom, then adding the whole ga16de thing to it... and even there ill have to cut/weld/tape/shrinks some wires anyway... 
email me at martin_starnaud at hotmail dot com 

Thanks tom : hope bablefish can translate most words !!  lol


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi guys,
Because I have done the swap you are about to start, let me tell you what I found. There is no single wiring diagram in the service manual that will show you everything you need. IMO you really need the whole book, for both cars. The efi schematic is the most important, but it doesn't show all you need. I went to other sections, body-electrical, instruments & guages, manual trans. [for the backup lights and nuetral switch circuits], etc. I used the specific diagrams for each system too. In other words, I went to the fuel pump circiut diagram, the cooling fan circuit diagram, the speedo cluster diagram [for the speed sensor circuit], etc, etc. I needed to know the wire colors from the B12 chassis harness and also those of the B13 engine harness, to connect them correctly. I don't know how I could have done it without both Nissan service manuals.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the best thing should be that i bought the 2 book myself... im gonna go check that on ebay... if i can if not imgonna try "tip" the part clerk at my nissan dealer !!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yeah, it's really nice having the factory service manual because it doesn't leave out any details like the other manuals do.Well worth the investment.


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

@marty
don't know wether my wiring diagram arrived via email, please tell me if or if not.
thats where you find some technical translations:

http://www.lame-delegation.de/mgf-net.de/mis/translation.htm


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thks i had the email received yesterday actually but it was the wiring to the fuses... and 1 page was missing.. couldnt open it (?)... but someone's taking good care of me right now ...i shouldnt have anyproblem when i get wath im supposed to get  ill probably drop a visit to my dealer this week too...


----------

